# The Gamecube (GCN)



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Thread isn't made to glorify this console or anything. 

Simply put, discuss the great games that this fucking console had to offer, if any. 

I really enjoyed this shit as a kid, and I'm sure most of you fucks did as well. 

To begin the thread, I'd like to point out the port of Capcom VS SNK 2 EO to the GC.

Fucking _loved_ that shit.

Music was by far the best out of any crossover OR SF game to date. 

Fighting was crisp, stylish, and flashy. Good shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

REmake and Eternal Darkness.

/thread


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Never played either. 

Eternal Darkness looks fucking beast, though. 

I'm making me a list of 'good' GC games so that i may purchase them one day to play. 

How different was the RE to the previous console?


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2013)

_Extremely_ different. I mean there was a lot of reminiscent moments but there was a LOT of stuff added - particularly still one of the creepiest and most intimidating enemies in the series to me, Lisa Trevor. The Crimson Heads and the new defense weapon system, as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2013)

Windwaker and giest.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> _Extremely_ different. I mean there was a lot of reminiscent moments but there was a LOT of stuff added - particularly still one of the creepiest and most intimidating enemies in the series to me, Lisa Trevor. The Crimson Heads and the new defense weapon system, as well.



I never played any RE game, but that one you speak of seems pretty fuckin good..

As far as windwaker goes, I'm playing through that one at the moment.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2013)

LoZ: Windwaker, LoZ: Twilight Princess, Resident Evil 0, Resident Evil 4, Resident Evil Remake (the best RE game in the series, anyone that says otherwise is a wrong bitch), Super Smash Bros. Melee, Luigi's Mansion, Pikmin 1 & 2, Animal Crossing, some Star Wars games I can't remember the names of, Mario Kart Double Dash, Super Mario Sunshine, Baten Kaitos series (from the guys who gave you Xenoblade Chronicles), Eternal Darkness, Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 1 & 2, F-Zero GX, Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, Geist, Harvest Moon series, Kirby Air Ride, James Bond games, Metroid Prime 1 & 2, Naruto: Clash of Ninja series, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, Pokemon Colosseum, Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness, some Sonic games, Tales of Symphonia, Viewtiful Joe series, Warioware Inc.

Listed the games I played and/or heard good things about.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2013)

Just listing the crazy awesome games the Gamecube had is a disservice to those games... Remember Twin Snakes? I do. Or Wind Waker? That one is still a masterpiece. Eternal Darkness and REmake were, and still are, some of the best horror games ever released. Heck, Smash Bros. Melee is so popular that people hacked Brawl just so it would play the same. Super Mario Sunshine was fantastically innovative and still my favourite 3D Mario platformer. You still don't get much better than Rogue Squadron II and that was a launch title. Baten Kaitos is pretty underrated card-battle RPG, but I liked the first one quite a bit (the prequel never came out over here). 

There were other amazing RPGs too, of course, but I should only need to name one: The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

While everyone was playing PS2's, I was only playing Gamecube, man.

So many years later, that was kind of a mistake but shit, nothing will beat the memories of this console. No bullshit gimmicks, no pseudo facebook shit, it was just about the games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Just listing the crazy awesome games the Gamecube had is a disservice to those games... Remember Twin Snakes? I do. Or Wind Waker? That one is still a masterpiece. Eternal Darkness and REmake were, and still are, some of the best horror games ever released. Heck, Smash Bros. Melee is so popular that people hacked Brawl just so it would play the same. Super Mario Sunshine was fantastically innovative and still my favourite 3D Mario platformer. You still don't get much better than Rogue Squadron II and that was a launch title. Baten Kaitos is pretty underrated card-battle RPG, but I liked the first one quite a bit *(the prequel never came out over here)*.
> 
> There were other amazing RPGs too, of course, but I should only need to name one: The Thousand Year Door.



what a shame...


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2013)

Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door
Tales of Symphonia
Viewtiful Joe
Bloody Roar
F-zero GX
Windwaker
LoZ: Master Editions OoT and other Zelda games WW <3
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance 
animal crossing

Cacpom vs SNK 2 was great. 
One of the few games capcom did right. 

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Final fantasy crystal chronicles 
BloodRayne
KILLER MOTHERFUCKING 7
Ikaruga- finished the game without firing one shot
Def Jam Vendetta 

LOL! LotR Two Towers and Return of the King oh man.
Enjoyed those actually 

MEGAMAN ANNIVERSARY COLLECTION OMFG
Sooo great!

Metroid Prime this is almsot better than super
almost

NFL STREET 1 AND 2
JESUS FUCK Spent hours playing those with friends
When EA could actually produce stuff

Here is another Capcom gem that is overlooked and is still one of my favorite games:
P.N. 03

Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader
Back when i didnt hate star wars for episodes 1-3

TIMESPLITTERS OH SHIT YEA
This along with angent under fire
shooter free for all D

THE TONY HAWK GAMES
WHY U SO GOOD D:

X Men Legends
Loved the shit out of that game 

DOUBLE DASH HOLLY SHIT
How could i forget you X3

yeah that was my library :33


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> While everyone was playing PS2's, I was only playing Gamecube, man.
> 
> So many years later, that was kind of a mistake but shit, nothing will beat the memories of this console. No bullshit gimmicks, no pseudo facebook shit, it was just about the games.



Right here.^

I was doing that exact same thing. Hittin' up smash bros and luigi's mansion whir everyone else had God of War and whatnot.

I never had the chance to play all the games I would've liked to, though..

Pikmin series were games I missed, as well as Twin Snakes and the horror classics you guys spoke of.

Custom Robo also looked pretty fucking cool, back in the day.

007 Nigjtfire was also a hell of a shooter and multiplayer game. Story was beast as fuck, too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> REmake and Eternal Darkness.
> 
> /thread


and Metroid Prime 1/2

/thread


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

If I were to play any RE GC games, which one should I start with?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2013)

Even though I had all three consoles, the Gamecube was the first I got and the one I played the most. I even bought a second one, the FOXHOUND edition. 

*edit ;;* Play the REmake first, Shion. Then play 0 and, finally, 4. The REmake is the best horror game, 0 is the most unique in the series and 4 is obviously the game that changed everything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> If I were to play any RE GC games, which one should I start with?



RE0,Remake,RE2,RE3,CV.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Resident Evil 0 ey?

I'll be heading to eBay, now...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> If I were to play any RE GC games, which one should I start with?



REmake for perfection.

0 if you liked REmake which is essentially a very similar game but with some cool new mechanics. And BUGS. BUG CRAWLING UP YOUR PANTS AND BITING YOUR DICK OFF. FUCKING BUGS EVERYWHERE.

4 was originally a GC exclusive but you probably played it already. I would recommend the Wii version since it's technically the best one if you're into the motion controls.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never played an RE game, period. Lol

I'll start chronologically on GC games, so I can get into the story, if possible for me... 

I enjoyed Dead Space, so of its anything like that in any sense or scarier, I'll play it through.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I've never played an RE game, period. Lol
> 
> *I'll start chronologically on GC games, so I can get into the story, if possible for me*...
> 
> I enjoyed Dead Space, so of its anything like that in any sense or scarier, I'll play it through.


 Best way to do it. I am afraid that if you do play Remake first, you will find others as bad games... So follow the order I said. Get that 0 out of the way with elements a lot of fans hated.. Remake for a great ride, 2 & 3 for the classic feel. CV another great right and RE4..


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srjkdpHc5sE[/YOUTUBE]

this game, was so good.. The co op was superb.. Me and my brothers had a lot of fun


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

@Vice: _Fuck_ sports games.  

So peeps didn't like RE 0? 

@Malv: you ever play Nightfire?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> @Vice: _Fuck_ sports games.
> 
> So peeps didn't like RE 0?
> 
> @Malv: you ever play Nightfire?


 I did, I still prefer Everything or Nothing over that game. Original story, great characters and that co op. God lol

I didn't like Agent Under Fire, so I don't recommend that one.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I tried playing that one. Not nearly as good or fun as the previous two, honestly...

It kind of sucked, actually, IMO lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I tried playing that one. Not nearly as good or fun as the previous two, honestly...
> 
> It kind of sucked, actually, IMO lol.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q28RrHLikg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 11, 2013)

so, no one listed the best cube game yet. tip: it was a port with an added word in the title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

DragonSlayer said:


> so, no one listed the best cube game yet. tip: it was a port with an added word in the title.



Skies of Arcadia, too easy


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2013)

DragonSlayer said:


> so, no one listed the best cube game yet. tip: it was a port with an added word in the title.



Skies of Arcadia Legends was an amazing game, but I'd hardly call it the best.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 11, 2013)

RE Remake and MGS The Twin Snakes were amazing.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 11, 2013)

mario kart double dash was literally the perfect racing video game and if you think otherwise you are wrong and i didn't give you permission to speak to me


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, see, I've never played Skies of Arcadia either. 

I have much to catch up on.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> RE Remake and MGS The Twin Snakes were amazing.



Those two showed us how remakes should be made.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2013)

I quite enjoyed the system. And honestly I had way too many games to list but here are what I can remember.

Pikmin
Pikmin 2
Super Smash Bros Melee
Cubivores
1080 Avalanche
Mario Kart Double Dash
Zoids Battle Legends
FZero GX
Godzilla Destroy All Monsters Melee
Pokemon Colosseum
Amazing Island
Super Mario Sunshine
Metroid Prime
Legend of Zelda the Wind Waker

And like 50 other good games

Two of the games in my list you may not of heard of but should are these.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Godzilla Destroy all Monsters.

That shit was on the level of epic.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 11, 2013)

holy shit amazing island

i remember renting (!!) that from blockbuster (!!)

what a flash to the past


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2013)

Tales of Symphonia if you're an RPG fan.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Anony34215 said:


> holy shit amazing island
> 
> i remember renting (!!) that from blockbuster (!!)
> 
> what a flash to the past



Always wanted to play it, when I was a kid.. Never got the chance.



Vice said:


> Tales of Symphonia if you're an RPG fan.



Played the living shit out of this one.

Fucking BEAST.

80+ fuckin hours on it, too.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2013)

Baten Kaitos.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Is that the makers of....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Is that the makers of....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought as much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

*F-Zero GX*

Best motherfucking game in the series. Why the hell doesn't Sega make more F-Zero games for Nintendo is beyond me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Skies of Arcadia, too easy


yeah!

man, maybe it's partly nostalgia but skies of arcadia will probably forever be my favorite jrpg with xenogears. completely different kind of games but i really do love how timeless soa is. it had its issues (somewhat cliched, slow battle system and waaaaaaaaaaay too many random encounters) but everything else makes me forgive its small flaws.

it's doing the whole exploration theme pretty much as flawlessly as it can be done, has a really great and likable cast and a good amount of optional content, has a pretty interesting story despite being simple and definitely has one of the best jrpg settings.

i remember getting the original when it came out for dreamcast and there was no going back. it's definitely up there with other rpg greats such as xenogears, suikoden series, grandia, xenoblade, lunar series, wild arms and so on.

i also liked baten kaitos but it's nowhere as good as xenoblade chronicles.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Is that the makers of....



         .


----------



## Damaris (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Played the living shit out of this one.
> 
> Fucking BEAST.
> 
> 80+ fuckin hours on it, too.



i remember grinding the shit out of this to get to the new game plus option where you could buy like, double exp or something crazy like that
i think i got all my 4 main party chars to level 250 on my save file with the bonus exp


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Goddamn man, you went balls out on that shit, lol. 

So yeah, just put a bid for SOA and RE 0 on the eBay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *F-Zero GX*
> 
> Best motherfucking game in the series. Why the hell doesn't Sega make more F-Zero games for Nintendo is beyond me.



because Miyamoto didn't like the game. Simple as that, he said it a couple of times..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> because Miyamoto didn't like the game. Simple as that, he said it a couple of times..



Christ, Miyamoto can really fuck up sometimes.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 11, 2013)

man, we had awesome times with f-zero gx, one of the most fun mp games nintendo has put out.

shion: you won't be disappointed!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> because Miyamoto didn't like the game. Simple as that, he said it a couple of times..



You shitting me? Is that the only reason why no more were made? 



DragonSlayer said:


> man, we had awesome times with f-zero gx, one of the most fun mp games nintendo has put out.
> 
> shion: you won't be disappointed!



You better be right, you son of a bitch.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Goddamn man, you went balls out on that shit, lol.
> 
> So yeah, just put a bid for SOA and RE 0 on the eBay.



yeah there was a week in middle school where i didnt sleep at all just to play tos
school was fun, kept walking into walls and seeing save points everywhere


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 11, 2013)

ooooooooooooh shit.

still waiting for soa2 though.

edit: and while being on a nostalgia trip...

Killer Doll from Genma Onimusha

gotta love the title theme!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I will not lose this bid for SOA. 

SOA 2? EHH???


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 11, 2013)

Since no one has mentioned it yet, except Death-kun's mention of the entire series on the console: Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life.

It always amazes me how addictive a game about farming can be. Almost all of the rest of the great titles for the system have been mentioned already so I'll refrain from making any kind of big list. Of the ones that are still exclusive to the GC I'd recommend more than any other REmake though its not really necessary given all the talk of it already in this thread. It slightly edges out RE4 for the best RE game and has a place in my top 15 favorite games of all time.

Also, one might wish to stay away from Animal Crossing unless they're immune to the addictiveness of games of its nature.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2013)

Twin Snakes was...a video game. That much I'll say for it.

Now onto Baten Kaitos. Don't give a darn about Xenoblade. The makers of BK made a lot of awesome JRPGs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2013)

And Resident Evil Zero, fuckers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Twin Snakes was...a video game. That much I'll say for it.
> 
> Now onto Baten Kaitos.* Don't give a darn about Xenoblade*. The makers of BK made a lot of awesome JRPGs.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 11, 2013)

I gave surprisingly little fucks about Xenoblade. It had a good, albeit slow start, but it drags itself out for a completion-ist. I couldn't stand the tedious work it required to do everything, so I ended up putting the game down and never picking it back up. It was like FF12, except inferior in every way.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2013)

Super Smash Brothers Melee is still awesome.
Metroid prime 1 & 2 were awesome
Tales of Symphonia was amazing.
Tony Hawk's pro skater 3 & 4, Tony Hawk's underground, Tony Hawk's underground 2 and Tony Hawk's American wasteland were cool.
The legend of Zelda: the wind waker, the legend of Zelda: twilight princess (I had the GC version) and the Zelda collection were awesome.
And the legend of Zelda: four swords adventures, Worms 3D, Bloody Roar, P.N.03, Ultimate Spider-man, Soul calibur 2 and Dragonball Z budokai were fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, Soul Calibur 2 with fucking _Link_ was some badass shit.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 11, 2013)

REremake and SSBM as mentioned already, But one of my favorites were..

[YOUTUBE]nCxHed_f59o[/YOUTUBE]​
Game was beast


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Psysalis said:


> REremake and SSBM as mentioned already, But one of my favorites were..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nCxHed_f59o[/YOUTUBE]​
> Game was beast



Omg!!! this game


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I still have that game! 

Fuckin' mantis woman is cheap as all fuck.. or is she chimera? I forget.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my God, the Gamecube was like the fucking shit. I have one a feet or two away from, and still need to play all of the great games it has to offer.

My personal favorites so far are Super Smash Bros. Melee, Super Monkey Ball, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, Luigi's Mansion, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, and last of all but not least...Metroid FUCKING Prime!

And also, you can't forget the Game Boy Player...which pretty much increase the Gamecube's library to unimaginable proportions.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

I never got to use the game boy player.. What was the point of it?

Play GBA games on a bigger screen?


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I never got to use the game boy player.. What was the point of it?
> 
> Play GBA games on a bigger screen?



What, you don't like playing handheld games on a TV when given the option? After all, the sound from your TV can put to shame any headphones or whatever the hell you use sound-wise for your handhelds.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2013)

Wind Waker
Sunshine
Melee
Metroid Prime 1 & 2
Weegees Mansion

That's about it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> What, you don't like playing handheld games on a TV when given the option? After all, the sound from your TV can put to shame any headphones or whatever the hell you use sound-wise for your handhelds.



Nope, just never got the chance to.

I used the player available on pkm stadium on n64 to play pkm Crystal on that shit, which was pretty pimp.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2013)

The square shape and handle also makes the Gamecube an ideal bludgeoning weapon.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, stick that edge into a man's skull.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I did, *I still prefer Everything or Nothing over* that game. Original story, great characters and that co op. God lol
> 
> I didn't like Agent Under Fire, so I don't recommend that one.



that game still eludes me till date. Everytime i buy it,it gets missing or my console would not play it.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 12, 2013)

RE0, REmake, Wind Waker, and Metroid Prime.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2013)

I was never really able to get into the whole Metroid Prime series...

What did it have that attracted so many? The whole sci-fi, first person shooter feel?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 12, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I was never really able to get into the whole Metroid Prime series...
> 
> What did it have that attracted so many? The whole sci-fi, first person shooter feel?



The awesome world of metroid in 3D and through Samus' helmet


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I was never really able to get into the whole Metroid Prime series...
> 
> What did it have that attracted so many? The whole sci-fi, first person shooter feel?



Imagine a first person shooter that didn't suck.

One that had a variety of weapons, a pretty expansive world to explore, creative bosses, hidden areas, plenty of platforming and a scanning system that not only gave you a reason to explore every nook and cranny but also made battles all the more exciting (gotta scan that bitch before you shove a rocket up its arse!).

I really enjoyed the Prime games. They were FPSs done right.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2013)

If I were to get into it from the get-go, which one should I play first?

Metroid Prime?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Imagine a first person shooter that didn't suck.
> 
> One that had a variety of weapons, a pretty expansive world to explore, creative bosses, hidden areas, plenty of platforming and a scanning system that not only gave you a reason to explore every nook and cranny but also made battles all the more exciting (gotta scan that bitch before you shove a rocket up its arse!).
> 
> I really enjoyed the Prime games. They were FPSs done right.



Huuuuh....I wouldn't exactly call Metroid Prime a FPS.

Metroid Prime was less about shooting and more about exploring and backtracking, that's why it had auto-lock and why most enemies are meat sponges.

And FPS that don't suck are dime a dozen, Win. 

But yeah, just play it by order, Shion. Metroid Prime and then Echoes, the second. There's Wii ports but motion controls are putrid for Metroid Prime games.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 13, 2013)

Sonic Adventure DX
SA2:Battle
Super Smash Bros Melee 
Luigi's Mansion
Capcom vs SNK EO
Bloody Roar
Fucking Ultimate Muscle! It was the hypest shit for me when it came out!

I loved all of my Gamecube games except for one,

Megaman Battle Network Transmission...that shit was hard for no reason.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2013)

Dude I totally forgot Ultimate Muscle, lol.


----------

